
Venture Deals Free Online Course Starts 28th June 2020 - bsldld
https://kftechstars.novoed.com/#!/courses/venture-deals-summer20/flyer
======
bsldld
The course is from Techstars and Kauffman Fellows. The instructors are Brad
Feld and Jason Mendelson.

